
If You Lose Your iPhone, You Can’t Pay Your Apple Card Bill on the Web - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/nicolenguyen/apple-card-with-lost-misplaced-or-stolen-iphone
======
heavymark
Sure, but can't you just call and pay over the phone like with any other
credit card?

~~~
jldugger
Sure, just pick up the phone you just lost and dial the number on the card
with no number on it.

~~~
yellowapple
You can't borrow a friend's phone? Or buy a cheap burner at Wal-Mart and pop
your SIM card in?

And you can't at least call the general support number(s) Apple surely posts
online?

------
itslennysfault
I ran into something similar trying to get apple support for my MBP. My
computer was bricked and I switched from an iPhone to Android years ago. I
went to log in to the web portal to request service for my MBP and it sent a 2
factor code to "my iPhone" so I was entirely locked out.

~~~
megaremote
Now you can get it to send the code to your phone number, no matter what.
Thankfully. Saves me when I lost all my equipment due to a sailing accident.

------
cryptozeus
This would be fixed in few releases, such a non-story.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
It will be a non-story then but not now. What if someone loses their phone
before Apple “fixes” this?

~~~
dave5104
> What if someone loses their phone before Apple “fixes” this?

As the article notes, they'll have the option to call in and pay over the
phone like many other banks allow. It's not ideal, but it's not the end of the
world.

~~~
colejohnson66
And how do you call using a phone you don’t have

~~~
phinnaeus
Is this serious? I honestly can't tell. Borrow a phone if you have to. There
are more phones on this planet than people.

------
UnoriginalGuy
Last week we had this exact issue.

We added an iPad and tried to purchase something, but the only card on file
was long since expired and thrown away.

But in order to verify the account we had to enter the card's digits, which we
did not have, and we couldn't add a new card because we hadn't verified the
old one.

In other words we were stuck. Had to contact Apple support. Took several days
to resolve.

~~~
CamperBob2
Same here. Apple's process for dealing with lost or stolen cards is just
insanely stupid. Why in the world do I need to 'validate' the existing card,
which I no longer have, in order to add a new one?

What possible security or business justification could exist for that? What
does it even mean to 'validate' a card you've been billing successfully for
years?

(Spoiler: in case this happens to anyone else, the secret turns out to be
disabling family sharing on the account. It will then let you remove the old
card and add a new one, after which you can re-enable family sharing.)

~~~
duxup
At some point someone needed to add a layer of security and like so often
picked something that they assumed someone would know.

I don't have a magic solution but all this using random factoids about us as
identity verification seems to be a big hassle.

------
beatgammit
Could you go into an Apple store to pay it? I imagine they could at least lend
you a phone, but I think you can pay most store and bank issues cards at
retail locations.

------
JadeNB
While I understand the point of the article, "no insecure web portal" is not,
I think, as big a detriment as the author suggests. (The author doesn't say
the 'insecure' part, but we're talking about banks' web pages, so I think
practical experience allows us to fill it in.)

------
reilly3000
I think I'm going to wait for version 1.4 on Apple Card, so to speak.

------
flyinprogrammer
Agile at its finest!

